# no women allowed!!!



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

would you or wouldnt you?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Who is she? Not very good with celebs assuming she is one?? very nice though!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

leenx said:


> Who is she?


Suzi Perry. 8)


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

She's the bird who used to present the moto gp, and yes I would. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I would


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Thought I recognised her - hell yeah! Nice camel! :lol:


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

He seems like a nice boy


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

She also presents on the "Gadget Show", usually in some figure-hugging outfit. She doesn't look as nice there, but maybe that's because the bikini is totally wrong for her frame. The bloke behind her seems to have spotted something else to grab his attention :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Is that nick Knowles behind her?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

adam-tt said:


> I would


I did :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > I would
> ...


lmao.........nice dream.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gazzer1964 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > adam-tt said:
> ...


By god yes it was  If she had the same dream I am not sure she would have been as impressed :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

saves spoilin a goodun i say bud lol


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

None of you would be able to, even if you wanted to. My arse would be in the way :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

My god that's an old photo :lol:

Probably still a yes from me, but she somewhat gets overshadowed on the Gadget Show by the lovely Pollyanna


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Had my photo taken with her at Monza WSB a few years back.

Sadly, it wasn't on my camera and I never got a copy.

Just as well I suppose, standing on my tongue with an unusual bulge around midriff height wasn't catching me at my best


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> My god that's an old photo :lol:
> 
> Probably still a yes from me, but she somewhat gets overshadowed on the Gadget Show by the lovely Pollyanna


Have to agree witth you on that one - and on 5* now - about to get into a bikini (one or both of them, not sure). Sky+ already recording! :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

NaughTTy said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > My god that's an old photo :lol:
> ...


naughty by name and by nature lol.........make sure mrs doesnt read this topic lol


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Never reads the Forum Gaz! Plus she knows exactly what I'm like after 27 years together :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

NaughTTy said:


> Never reads the Forum Gaz! Plus she knows exactly what I'm like after 27 years together :lol:


25 for me bud......and i keep her never knowing what angle i am coming from too he he. my mrs often looks over my shoulder, so iensure i am typing something to Dani or sal lol........winds her up no end!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

She's not bad, but starting to look a bit tatty these days.

Agree that blonde on the gadget show with the big fake rack is not bad


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

manphibian said:


> She's not bad, but starting to look a bit tatty these days.
> 
> Agree that blonde on the gadget show with the big fake rack is not bad


go back to sleep luke............she is class not just arse


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> my mrs often looks over my shoulder, so iensure i am typing something to Dani or sal lol........winds her up no end!


And what would you type ,,,, something about dandelions no doubt :lol: :lol: :lol:

btw, I think the lady in the picture needs to do lat pulldowns, bicep curls, tricep extensions, chest press and lat raises :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

would be doing all of that in bed Dani    .........if i ever got enough time off work and the energy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> would be doing all of that in bed Dani


I understand tricep extensions and chest press; however how do you do lat pulldowns, lat raises and bicep curls?
And the exercises were meant for that boxy lady in the first post. I'll never understand why women think that having no definition is desirable but that probably me looking at it from a fitness and health point of view :?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > would be doing all of that in bed Dani
> ...


I agree dani, she is just an ordinary girl who look slike she does no excersize, is fortunate to be slim but also seems to enjoy a beer.

Now you boys have to accept she's just ok, nowt exceptional, but to be fair to her I think she also thinks the same hence that photo rather than a studio one. She 's on holiday leave her alone.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

denTTed said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


sod off ya boring fart.........grab ya coco and ya pj's and oh sozz will pass the rocking chair for ya


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Hahaha I am a lot younger than you, boring not by a long shot!! Maybe you need to get out more....lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

denTTed said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


Some sensible answer!! 8)

In my mind:fit and slim is fine while thin is downright ugly [smiley=sick2.gif] 
The problem is that women want to acquire a slim physique by cutting out food, which leaves them with wasted muscles and no strength to do normal tasks. If on the other hand they would exercise hard to shape their body they would not only improve their health but look better too [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] 
[sorry for going off ,,,,,,]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ewww on skinnny, curves mmm fat nope healthy deff


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

What a terrible sexist thread, you men should be ashamed of yourselves :x

Had to read through as I thought it was a heshe and was a trick thread.

Oh and by the way, yes I would.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Far too fat for me, this is much more like it :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=sick2.gif]

even though I know you're joking


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> even though I know you're joking


Am I though :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=sick2.gif]
> ...


steve, has your guide dog been retired ?

remember what they used to say to us when we were all young fire pissers

WOMEN ARE OK BUT YOU CANT BEAT THE REAL THING didnt have a clue what they meant

anyway lazy cow im married to just putting me tea out been at work since 7 this morning just got in


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


think i married your mrs sister! my dads saying was ( saves spoiling a goodun)


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

blackpoolfc said:


> WOMEN ARE OK BUT YOU CANT BEAT THE REAL THING didnt have a clue what they meant


 Worked with some male Saudis in the 90's who used to say that while holding hands and smiling


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > WOMEN ARE OK BUT YOU CANT BEAT THE REAL THING didnt have a clue what they meant
> ...


sorry mate i was thinking more of the five knuckle shuffle


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

blackpoolfc said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > blackpoolfc said:
> ...


Ahhhhh just be careful then that you don't repeat it in the company of any Arabic looking folk 

YoungOldUn


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahhhhh just be careful then that you don't repeat it in the company of any Arabic looking folk 

YoungOldUn[/quote]

will do, saying that when we out to oman on excersize the camels did start becoming quite attractive


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> will do, saying that when we out to oman on excersize the camels did start becoming quite attractive


Antcole's the guy to speak to about camel shagging :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > will do, saying that when we out to oman on excersize the camels did start becoming quite attractive
> ...


mate i am refered to as a bit of a deviant but heard they carry loads of nasty diseases

anyway been told there no good the expresion tight as a camels arse in a sandstorm springs to mind

not seen any of your verbal jousting of late have you been hiding ?


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

When I was in the desert, I was in an OP scanning the area with the thermal bino's.... I saw 2 Bedouin's through thermal optics , bumming one another.. was rank.... in a hut in the middle of the desert surrounded by animals :roll: ..


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> When I was in the desert, I was in an OP scanning the area with the thermal bino's.... I saw 2 Bedouin's through thermal optics , bumming one another.. was rank.... in a hut in the middle of the desert surrounded by animals :roll: ..


me,you and many others on here join the army an see the world [thats what they said in the recruiting office] in reality sat in some shit hole watching the locals

saying that did you put it in the op log or did you crash the qrf out


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> not seen any of your verbal jousting of late have you been hiding ?


Me..... verbal joust..... nah..... you're thinking of someone else mate. Me and tt daz are bestest buddies :wink: Anyway, the tosser has wound his neck in lately and only lurks in the back ground. I don't think he can handle all the adoration from being liked so much :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

blackpoolfc said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > saying that did you put it in the log


no the Bedouin did that!

:lol:

fired a schermuly up :-D and let a TF off. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > GunnerGibson said:
> ...


schermuly best bit off kit ever was that so you could get a better look

was told a while ago that the old thunder flash had been banned the instructors when we were in training were real bastards with them let them off all the time and lobbing them at us


----------

